# معلومات عن كيفية التراسل بواسطة الالياف الضوئية



## coco2015 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هذه اول مشاركة لى وارجو ان تقدم معلومة مفيدة لكم اخوانى مهندسى الاتصالات وهى رابط به كل المعلومات عن التراسل بواسطة الالياف الضوئية fiber cable 

واليكم الرابط :-
http://www.arcelect.com/fibercable.htm


----------



## star2010 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ليك على الموقع وده موقع اخر يهتم بالالياف الضوئية fiber cable 

http://sites.google.com/site/training1eg/a/1


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------

